# 55cc craftmans chainsaw



## drillerb57 (Mar 2, 2009)

I need help,,, I need an oilier for my 55cc chainsaw model #316.350840 if anybody can help that would be great.... Sears said it is a discontinued saw and have no parts available,,,,I think this is my last saw purchase from sears ...thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

MC30191200 is the new part number for the oil pump for your chainsaw. It can be ordered from any MTD dealer or online from MTD or Jacks Small engines as well as any online MTD dealer I am pretty sure. Jacks lists it for $27.00 plus shipping.

Best of Luck...


----------



## drillerb57 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks 30yeartech,,, just bought the part on-line....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a note, did you take the oil pump off? If not you may want to do that look at the worm gear that drives the pump.... it may also be damaged. Let us know if Jack's has the pump, those parts have not been available for some time from MTD as they have discontinued it so it would be interesting if someone has them available.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If jacks does not have it, I also found it listed from Mowtown on Amazon.com for $26.99 and they show to have it in stock.


----------



## drillerb57 (Mar 2, 2009)

just got an e-mail today saying that its not in stock....of course,,,I don`t think I`ll ever get this saw going again.....I`ll try the other place 30 yeartech mentioned.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check your PMs.


----------



## drillerb57 (Mar 2, 2009)

well I got the part in and the saw was running and oiling well....I lost the upper washer that I believe prevents the oilier from being crushed or over tightened....well the worm gear is still good and the old housing from the old oilier is still good.....now I need to find that small washer/shim ? I think I`m going to buy an electric saw ..... L O L......is there a number I can use at MTD to purchase parts for this saw ?


----------

